# Question about stonei x sib 'The Best x Harland'



## eggshells (Sep 12, 2011)

I am getting a stonei and this is the parent of the plant. Can anybody post pictures or tell me anything about this cross. 

Thanks.


----------



## quietaustralian (Sep 12, 2011)

I have seedlings from this cross.. I'm sure they came from Sam.. He might have some pics in his gallery.
www.orchidinnusa.com/template.jsp?page=about.html


Regards, Mick


----------



## eggshells (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes indeed. The pictures in his gallery doesn't say much about the plants so I was hoping if someone had bloomed one or even tell me the size, growth habit, vigorous clone or not.


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 12, 2011)

You might ask Sam....


----------



## eggshells (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, I sent him an email and will wait for his reply. I just thought that someone might have them here and actually bloomed one.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't but have been tempted on several occasions! 
My guess is, if it weren't a good clone, for the reasons you ask, Sam wouldn't be using it!


----------

